# I.D. Please



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

What kind of P's is this one?
Thank You


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry can anyone please resize it, please. Thank you


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Noe said:


> Sorry can anyone please resize it, please. Thank you


 Here you go Noe.

and i think it's a Spilo CF.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Serrasalmus altispinis, Spilo CF


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

Definitely a SPILO CF...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes looks like a Spilo CF.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Nice looking spilo CF


----------

